# Bigfoot or North Ga Club Opening?



## Roller762 (Jan 17, 2020)

I’ve come to the decision I will find Bigfoot before I find land to deer hunt in North Georgia. If you have or know of any land to lease or club opening in Gilmer, Murray, Gordon, Dawson or Whitfield counties please let me know. I gave up driving to South Georgia two years ago and haven’t found anything yet. Text, call or email. If I don’t answer please leave a message, I will probably be out hunting Sasquatch. 4784517zerozero9. As for me and my house we will serve the Lord.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 17, 2020)

There have been some Bigfoot sightings in the north Ga area. 
GL
K


----------



## goldenbear (Jan 22, 2020)

Looked out window this morning and there he was.


----------



## Tadder (Feb 3, 2020)

goldenbear said:


> Looked out window this morning and there he was.


SEEN HIM yesterday in Banks Co. just off 441.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 4, 2020)

750k acres of public land in North ha to hunt.


----------



## MAD DOG MIKE (Feb 5, 2020)

I have a opening in north Gordon county, 350 acres. call me at 7064631919  Thanks Mike


----------



## Mollymcgucre (Feb 6, 2020)

Roller762 said:


> I’ve come to the decision I will find Bigfoot before I find land to deer hunt in North Georgia. If you have or know of any land to lease or club opening in Gilmer, Murray, Gordon, Dawson or Whitfield counties please let me know. I gave up driving to South Georgia two years ago and haven’t found anything yet. Text, call or email. If I don’t answer please leave a message, I will probably be out hunting Sasquatch. 4784517zerozero9. As for me and my house we will serve the Lord.


got 1027 acres in whitfield 15 members 7064636093


----------

